# UTF8 & SSH

## KUV

хЛЕЕРЯЪ ЙНЛО Я UTF-8 КНЙЮКЭЧ Х ssh-ДЕЛНМНЛ (net-misc/ssh 3.2.9.1-r1). йНММЕЙР Й МЕЛС ОПНХГБНДХРЯЪ Я ОНЛНЫЭЧ Putty (0.58), ПСЯЯЙХИ РЕЙЯР НРНАПЮФЮЕРЯЪ НРКХВМН, МН ББНДХРЯЪ Я АЮЦЮЛХ.

еЯКХ ББНДХРЭ Б ЙНМЯНКХ, РН ББНДЪРЯЪ ПСЯЯЙХЕ АСЙБШ, МН backspace ЯРХПЮЕР Б 2 ПЮГЮ АНКЭЬЕ ЯХЛБНКНБ ОНРНЛ, Ю Б mc БШГШБЮЧРЯЪ ПЮГМШЕ ЙНЛЮМДШ.

оНДЯЙЮФХРЕ ОНФЮКСИЯРЮ ЙЮЙ ЩРН КЕВХРЭ.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Имеется комп с UTF-8 локалью и ssh-демоном (net-misc/ssh 3.2.9.1-r1). Коннект к нему производится с помощью Putty (0.5, русский текст отображается отлично, но вводится с багами.
> 
> Если вводить в консоли, то вводятся русские буквы, но backspace стирает в 2 раза больше символов потом, а в mc вызываются разные команды.
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста как это лечить.

 

здесь см.

----------

## KUV

Нет, дело не в этом. Пересборка не помогла (хотя пересобрал даже сам ssh у которого unicode в юзах нету).

----------

## hlroad

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Нет, дело не в этом. Пересборка не помогла (хотя пересобрал даже сам ssh у которого unicode в юзах нету).

 

Вот уж чего пересобирать не нужно - так это ssh. Bash отлчино работает с UTF-8 начиная с версии 3, MC - требуется версия какая написано, и флаги какие написано (-ncurses там не зря стоят, поверьте).

P.S. Я надеюсь дурацкой идеи "украсивить" название locale и написать вместо "ru_RU.UTF-8" что-нибудь типа "ru_ru.utf-8" не было ?

----------

## KUV

Ну я же не первый раз дженту ставлю и под ним UTF-8 (который не utf- :Cool:  настраиваю, а целый (загибаю пальцы) третий.

Проблема думаю именно гдето между ssh и, возможно, putty. Проверить как консоль работает к сожалению проблемно, комп стоит только с сетью, а монитора нет (ноутбук ведь не подрубишь). Буду очень признателен, если ктото испробует у себя работу ssh с UTF-8, может это вообще баг =)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Ну я же не первый раз дженту ставлю и под ним UTF-8 (который не utf- настраиваю, а целый (загибаю пальцы) третий.
> 
> Проблема думаю именно гдето между ssh и, возможно, putty. Проверить как консоль работает к сожалению проблемно, комп стоит только с сетью, а монитора нет (ноутбук ведь не подрубишь). Буду очень признателен, если ктото испробует у себя работу ssh с UTF-8, может это вообще баг =)

 

Делал все по руководству, в SSH - UTF-8.

Какая у тебя версия baselayout?

----------

## KUV

Стоит baselayout-1.9.4-r6. Кстати, у вас ssh или openssh? Это две разные вещи. У меня ssh-3.2.9.1-r1.

----------

## ManJak

net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2

Вроде, трабла не наблюдается

----------

## devil_ua

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Нет, дело не в этом. Пересборка не помогла (хотя пересобрал даже сам ssh у которого unicode в юзах нету).

 

Тут дело в патти!

там надо туказывать шрифт и кодировку!

Там поумолчанию я всегда видел koi8-U!!!

----------

## KUV

Кодировку я давно уже указал, иначе русские буквы даже не отображались, но с этим проблем нет. Всетаки достал монитор к компу, оказалось что действительно есть баги с консолью, обновил baselayout и провел конкретный etc-update. Все заработало как по маслу. Кстати заодно обновил bash и mc. Теперь через ssh с консолью проблем никаких, но вот mc не хочет принимать русский ни в ssh консоли, ни в обычной. Т.е. если я редактирую файл, то русский я набрать не могу никак.

----------

